# Increasing chances of having a boy?



## Stacey_89

People have told me you can do things to try and increase the gender you want?

Anyone know what these are ? :)


----------



## calliebaby

The "shettles" method, is supposed to help sway gender....but I'm not sure how much I believe it. 
Basically, boy sperm swim faster, but die quicker. Girl sperm swim slower, but live longer. So, the theory is that in order to have a boy, you need to have sex as close to ovulation as possible. To have a girl, you need to have sex 4 days before ovulation and stop.


----------



## brenn09

I believe the "Shettles" method has been disproven, although I don't know that for a fact. You should google the topic and see what information comes up- I think there are certain foods you can eat to increase the likelihood of your desired sex and I think I read about changing the acidity of the vagina as well? IDK about that one, I would be very hesitant about changing anything about my vagina, LOL!

Good luck! Maybe someone else will have some more specific information for you!


----------



## noshowjo

ooh i wanna know this too , or do i . I secretly want a girl , i have 2 boys but also would love another boy , as my sons just rock lol


----------



## DJBSCANNON

I've used the settles method twice now as I desperately wanted a girl after having my son and again when we went for our third I wanted another girl and both times it worked, I whole heartedly believe in it as it makes sense his book is a really good read. I don't believe that certain foods and changing your diet can possibly affect the outcome that just sounds stupid to me!!


----------



## Summer_millie

My friend and her OH had 3 boys and were desperate for a girl. They used lemon juice for a girl... I didn't ask for all the details!! Something to do with the acidity of the lemon. It worked for them though!!


----------



## Pearls18

The more scientific things are Shettles and deep positions, the things I've heard but doubt there is medical backing is eating unhealthily like fatty foods and sweet stuff- I conceived at xmas and had a boy so worked for me haha. Can I ask how you concieved your girls? I'd like a girl next time :) tempted to try shettles but don't know if I'll have the patience as boys are easier to concieve if you believe in shettles lol.


----------



## brenn09

Wow, lots of opposing information on this post!! I think you (the OP) should definitely do your own research, because what I've found has stated that the Shettle's method is definitely disproven. 

I honestly don't think there is much someone could do, other than PGD while doing IVF to get either sex. I've heard of success with Shettles and other methods, as well as diet, sex timing, douches, etc. but when you get right down to it, you have a roughly 50/50 shot either way! Basically, all these methods will work half the time, LOL!!


----------



## Amazeballs

There's a "boy" diet that you can eat to help increase your chances of having a boy. I've researched it quite alot (cause I would like to have a baby girl so I know what foods to avoid in order to have a girl).

You should try eat:
Red meat
Potatoes
Bananas
Limit diary (including chocolate and cheese)

There are also sex positions that can help increase your chances of having a boy. Positions that give deep penetration like doggy style help to increase your chances of a boy as the male sperm swim faster than girl sperm.

I don't know if any of these work but its worth a try I suppose.


----------



## Pearls18

brenn09 said:


> Wow, lots of opposing information on this post!! I think you (the OP) should definitely do your own research, because what I've found has stated that the Shettle's method is definitely disproven.
> 
> I honestly don't think there is much someone could do, other than PGD while doing IVF to get either sex. I've heard of success with Shettles and other methods, as well as diet, sex timing, douches, etc. but when you get right down to it, you have a roughly 50/50 shot either way! Basically, all these methods will work half the time, LOL!!

From what I understand with Shettles [though I am no scientist!] the theory is correct but that doesn't mean you will always get the outcome you want, I am assuming it is true boy sperm are faster swimmers, but that doesn't mean there aren't going to be some female swimmers that manage to beat them to it, or that all boy sperm will die out before the female sperm, these are just exercises that _increase_ your chances due to the theoretics behind it, but sex itself isn't a stable enough experiement to guarantee the outcome you'd prefer. I think with things like IVF they can 'spin' the sperm a certain way going from the theoretics of this to encourage a certain sex?? But of course no guarantees. As you say it is 50/50 end of the day!


----------



## comotion89

All I want is a healthy happy baby no matter what gender girl boy ratio in my family seem to be quite equal :D tho more girls in OHs side


----------

